# Is your husband your best friend?



## SepticChange

Well...is he? I still consider my two childhood friends as my best friends though I feel that now since I have moved and recently got married he will become my best friend. Don't get me wrong, we are close but when I hear of women saying that their man is their best friend it has me thinking. Is he mine or is he just my husband? What do you guys think?


----------



## Cherry

I know my H is my best friend. He wasn't always though.


----------



## that_girl

Hm...Somewhat. Right now it's strained...

I have 2 female friends that are very close to me. My husband is just as close to me. So maybe he is a best friend.


----------



## karole

My husband is most definitely my very best friend. I feel that he is the only person in this world that I can tell ANYTHING and he would never repeat it and is always willing to listen and will be there for me no matter what. We have been married almost 25 years.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

When I met my then boyfriend/now husband at age 15, my relationship with my BEST BEST BEST girlfriend (we were like sisters, the one I never had, the one she lost at birth- her words ) ....was starting to take a turn.... she was slowly moving towards newer & more exciting friends (I think I was too moral and she was getting her wings to be more intimate with the guys, FUN, staying out all night, smoking, a little drinking etc) ....and I was really down about these things-that she was moving on. I was never the type to go along with any crowd, I didn't care for the crowd she was leaning too, so I stayed who I was but a little too uptight for them. I did hang with them for a time though. But it did hurt deeply -for me, as I felt we would forever be "BEST" friends, remain a constant in each othes lives, grow old together. Of coarse we never lost touch, she was still my chosen for Maid of Honor in my Wedding, a friend on FB today living states apart. 

Once I met HIM, well, it suddenly became clear I had a NEW Best friend and he was alot more fun in alot more ways! HE eased that jealous girlfriend best friends loss I was feeling. 

Never since meeting HIM has any female friend been able to superceed that term "BEST" in my life. He is my BEST friend, has been since the year we met. For our wedding invitations, I purposely looked for something to focus on the "friendship" aspect of our relationship, when I found this , the search was over:












It would be foreign for me to imagine how a friend outside of a marraige could be "closer". Not saying it is wrong, just that it is so much a PART of MY personal experience, I can not imagine it another way. 

My husband has never had a friend as close as ME. I would consider my love for that dear Girlfriend before him very very entagled though, she was a "BEST" as he is a "BEST". And of coarse I have other very close friends, we talk about it ALL , but they will never be "Best" in my eyes , I don't think they are bothered by that.


----------



## Enchantment

_friend (frnd) n.
- A person whom one knows, likes, and trusts.
- A person with whom one is allied in a struggle or cause; a comrade.
- A person attached to another by feelings of affection or personal regard. 
- A person who gives assistance; patron; supporter 
- A person who is on good terms with another; a person who is not hostile_

Yes, my husband is my friend.

But, he's much, much more than that and that puts him on a different plane that the other friends I have.

I have many female friends, but I don't have any male friends (just acquaintances and co-workers) other than him, so he holds a unique position.


----------



## SepticChange

karole said:


> My husband is most definitely my very best friend. I feel that he is the only person in this world that I can tell ANYTHING and he would never repeat it and is always willing to listen and will be there for me no matter what. We have been married almost 25 years.


I hope to have that type of a relationship with my husband


----------



## SepticChange

Enchantment said:


> _friend (frnd) n.
> - A person whom one knows, likes, and trusts.
> - A person with whom one is allied in a struggle or cause; a comrade.
> - A person attached to another by feelings of affection or personal regard.
> - A person who gives assistance; patron; supporter
> - A person who is on good terms with another; a person who is not hostile_
> 
> Yes, my husband is my friend.
> 
> But, he's much, much more than that and that puts him on a different plane that the other friends I have.
> 
> I have many female friends, but I don't have any male friends (just acquaintances and co-workers) other than him, so he holds a unique position.


Same here. I don't really have male friends so he is my best male friend...best one I've ever had. He is a friend to me in different ways and can comfort me in ways that my 2 best girlfriends never could. I guess that already means he is my best friend.


----------



## SepticChange

SimplyAmorous said:


> When I met my then boyfriend/now husband at age 15, my relationship with my BEST BEST BEST girlfriend (we were like sisters, the one I never had, the one she lost at birth- her words ) ....was starting to take a turn.... she was slowly moving towards newer & more exciting friends (I think I was too moral and she was getting her wings to be more intimate with the guys, FUN, staying out all night, smoking, a little drinking etc) ....and I was really down about these things-that she was moving on. I was never the type to go along with any crowd, I didn't care for the crowd she was leaning too, so I stayed who I was but a little too uptight for them. I did hang with them for a time though. But it did hurt deeply -for me, as I felt we would forever be "BEST" friends, remain a constant in each othes lives, grow old together. Of coarse we never lost touch, she was still my chosen for Maid of Honor in my Wedding, a friend on FB today living states apart.
> 
> Once I met HIM, well, it suddenly became clear I had a NEW Best friend and he was alot more fun in alot more ways! HE eased that jealous girlfriend best friends loss I was feeling.
> 
> Never since meeting HIM has any female friend been able to superceed that term "BEST" in my life. He is my BEST friend, has been since the year we met. For our wedding invitations, I purposely looked for something to focus on the "friendship" aspect of our relationship, when I found this , the search was over:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be foreign for me to imagine how a friend outside of a marraige could be "closer". Not saying it is wrong, just that it is so much a PART of MY personal experience, I can not imagine it another way.
> 
> My husband has never had a friend as close as ME. I would consider my love for that dear Girlfriend before him very very entagled though, she was a "BEST" as he is a "BEST". And of coarse I have other very close friends, we talk about it ALL , but they will never be "Best" in my eyes , I don't think they are bothered by that.


Do you think it helped that you guys met when you were in your teens that he instantly became your closest friend while your female besties were out being typical teenagers? 

I met husband as an adult...after going through childhood and the teenage years and even a little bit of my adult years with my female besties. They were there for me through the toughest parts of my life while he's like, a new addition, you know? I do feel that as time passes and we go through many more things together and I drift apart from my childhood friends that he will be bumped up to being the best friend I've ever had.


----------



## FieryHairedLady

SimplyAmorous said:


> When I met my then boyfriend/now husband at age 15, my relationship with my BEST BEST BEST girlfriend (we were like sisters, the one I never had, the one she lost at birth- her words ) ....was starting to take a turn.... she was slowly moving towards newer & more exciting friends (I think I was too moral and she was getting her wings to be more intimate with the guys, FUN, staying out all night, smoking, a little drinking etc) ....and I was really down about these things-that she was moving on. I was never the type to go along with any crowd, I didn't care for the crowd she was leaning too, so I stayed who I was but a little too uptight for them. I did hang with them for a time though. But it did hurt deeply -for me, as I felt we would forever be "BEST" friends, remain a constant in each othes lives, grow old together. Of coarse we never lost touch, she was still my chosen for Maid of Honor in my Wedding, a friend on FB today living states apart.
> 
> Once I met HIM, well, it suddenly became clear I had a NEW Best friend and he was alot more fun in alot more ways! HE eased that jealous girlfriend best friends loss I was feeling.
> 
> Never since meeting HIM has any female friend been able to superceed that term "BEST" in my life. He is my BEST friend, has been since the year we met. For our wedding invitations, I purposely looked for something to focus on the "friendship" aspect of our relationship, when I found this , the search was over:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be foreign for me to imagine how a friend outside of a marraige could be "closer". Not saying it is wrong, just that it is so much a PART of MY personal experience, I can not imagine it another way.
> 
> My husband has never had a friend as close as ME. I would consider my love for that dear Girlfriend before him very very entagled though, she was a "BEST" as he is a "BEST". And of coarse I have other very close friends, we talk about it ALL , but they will never be "Best" in my eyes , I don't think they are bothered by that.


Thats the same wording I found online and incorporated into our invitations. Beautiful wording. 

My husband is my best friend too.

I do have a best friend who we grew up as kids together though.

But I am much closer to him. :smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous

SepticChange said:


> Do you think it helped that you guys met when you were in your teens that he instantly became your closest friend while your female besties were out being typical teenagers?
> 
> I met husband as an adult...after going through childhood and the teenage years and even a little bit of my adult years with my female besties. They were there for me through the toughest parts of my life while he's like, a new addition, you know? I do feel that as time passes and we go through many more things together and I drift apart from my childhood friends that he will be bumped up to being the best friend I've ever had.


I am sure what you say here did play a huge role for me. Meeting him so young. Whomever I was with.....that young girlfriend during that time, her Mom, her siblings were there for ME when My mom Left me - and I had to deal with a nasty step MOM (some of my tough times). That family was MY comfort for a good 5 years of my life -till I moved on with my boyfriend, he became more of my comfort. All makes sense right !

I was really bent out of shape over loosing that much closeness with that particular friend, but I came to realize certain people are sometimes only in our lives FOR A SEASON, and this is OK. We needed to move on. We had very different lives, she went on to College, I never did. etc. 

My question would be this: When something really GOOD happens to you, or devestating, WHO do you *think* to call first, or if something , just a little exciting happens, just something to put a smile on your face & you want to share it -- who will you pick up the phone and call ? If your answer is always the husband, then he is your *Best.* If it is more your 
girlfriends or your Mom or whatever , then he is on par with them or a little lower. Maybe he is not as good of a *listener* -even, not as *receptive* as your girfriends would be, not as agreeable. ?? ANy of that going on. 

Then many have thier guy friends who they need to hang with a few times a week in the garage, shooting the male breeze talk & want that time alone (my dad was like this with his buddies- but still held my step Mom as a closer friend ).

If a man is not that easy to talk too or seems to want more distance than the wife, I can see if she has what feels like "closer emotional bonds/connections". BUt still our spouse should be on par with these connections or above. 

Wouldn't we all desire that ?


----------



## SepticChange

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am sure what you say here did play a huge role for me. Meeting him so young. Whomever I was with.....that young girlfriend during that time, her Mom, her siblings were there for ME when My mom Left me - and I had to deal with a nasty step MOM (some of my tough times). That family was MY comfort for a good 5 years of my life -till I moved on with my boyfriend, he became more of my comfort. All makes sense right !
> 
> I was really bent out of shape over loosing that much closeness with that particular friend, but I came to realize certain people are sometimes only in our lives FOR A SEASON, and this is OK. We needed to move on. We had very different lives, she went on to College, I never did. etc.
> 
> My question would be this: When something really GOOD happens to you, or devestating, WHO do you *think* to call first, or if something , just a little exciting happens, just something to put a smile on your face & you want to share it -- who will you pick up the phone and call ? If your answer is always the husband, then he is your *Best.* If it is more your
> girlfriends or your Mom or whatever , then he is on par with them or a little lower. Maybe he is not as good of a *listener* -even, not as *receptive* as your girfriends would be, not as agreeable. ?? ANy of that going on.
> 
> Then many have thier guy friends who they need to hang with a few times a week in the garage, shooting the male breeze talk & want that time alone (my dad was like this with his buddies- but still held my step Mom as a closer friend ).
> 
> If a man is not that easy to talk too or seems to want more distance than the wife, I can see if she has what feels like "closer emotional bonds/connections". BUt still our spouse should be on par with these connections or above.
> 
> Wouldn't we all desire that ?



Good question. Over the last 2 months when I heard very good news or very bad news the first person I told was my husband. Even when he wasn't there. The day my mother got her citizenship, I was hanging out with his mother while he was on the farm with his dad and brothers and I immediately called him, knowing that he would more than likely not answer just so I could tell him the exciting news. I kept calling him until he answered before I told anyone else. . I told him first before telling my 2 best friends even though they see my mother as a 2nd mother to them. 

He isn't as receptive as my friends though and not always the best listener. I feel myself drifting apart from the girls, mainly because I moved to a neighboring state but I no longer have my fingers ready to text them at every little thing that happens like I used to. I still consider them my best friends. But are they still? Hmm.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

SepticChange said:


> He isn't as receptive as my friends though and not always the best listener


 Bummer to have to admit this -but now it makes more sense, I mean we all want to talk to those who light up when we speak and feel our every word is being heard, received ya know. We gravitate towards such people and if they give us good feedback, even more so. 

Some men are really quiet, into themselves, need their CAVE more often. BUt we still love them. They are good providers, and have many wonderful traits. But give us our girlfriends when he is in that CAVE or not available --right ! My husband admittably never needs a CAVE, I guess he is not the norm from "Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus". 

I have 2 girlfriends right now , seen one just today, she would go stark raving MAD without her friends cause her husband is "just not there" for her. I have been to her house and witnessed her speaking to him and he would NOT even look up at her, not even acknowledge she is speaking. I found it SO rude. Personally, I would divorce that with no grass growing under my feet ! 

Just saying, that is an extreme example, I can tell you -her husband is NOT her best friend , I think her friends is what keeps her going in life, and her kids. And her Faith. 

Sounds like a shift is slowing taking place in your life -from your girlfriends TO your husband.... not a bad thing. 

Need to figure out what HE enjoys talking about, might get him more engaged , maybe you can find more common interests -this might spur some better listening skills on his behalf too. Just a thought.


----------



## that_girl

I know that when something awesome/horrible happens in my day, he is the first person I want to tell.

He is starting to tell me again about his craptastic/awesome days. There was a time when we didn't talk at all. I love his random texts about his day. Makes me smile


----------



## heartsbeating

I love my close friends but there's few people I actually want to be around consistently. I seem to have an internal clock-off time, where I need to be in my own space again. While I like to sometimes have time to listen to music alone, my H truly is the one person that I love being with all the time. He's my favorite person to be around.

He calls me on my bullsh*t when needed, he's soft and hugs me close when I need that, he knows me better than anyone, he sees me as I am, he's privy to all aspects of my personality, he listens and advices, he's trustworthy and honest. He's everything I could ever want in a best friend. 

As for girl friends, when we were going through our issues I confided in a close female friend. I never spoke a bad word about him, it was more situational. She didn't give her opinion, she just let me vent. My friends are wonderful and we have a certain role in each others lives but my H is the one I really turn to - he's my best friend.


----------



## SepticChange

For him he doesn't really say much and says things along the times of "Well that sucks, but that's life" or if it's bad "Well, I don't know what to tell you, babe." He just cuddles with me depending on how bad the news is. He has told me though that I can talk to him about anything but I KNOW that is not true!


----------



## SepticChange

heartsbeating, kind of the same here. I love my friends to death but after a certain amount of time I just have to get away with them and finish up a conversation or something on the phone or just take a break from them. So far with my H I don't mind being with him all the time. He's been away since Friday and won't be back till Monday and I feel stupid over how lonely I am. In the past I could have gone literally weeks, even months without physically seeing my best girlfriends and have been just fine.


----------



## heartsbeating

I can talk with my H about anything but that's not to say there aren't some things he's not interested in and doesn't pretend to be for my sake. For example he has no time for celebrity and I was working somewhere that had me meeting certain people. I'd excitedly get home to tell him "oh I met ____" today and while he'd be interested about ME, he couldn't fain enthusiasm for these stories. He'd just laugh and suggest I call my mom to share it with instead. And then her and I would be on the phone for hours. He's still my best friend though


----------



## heartsbeating

SepticChange said:


> He's been away since Friday and won't be back till Monday and I feel stupid over how lonely I am. In the past I could have gone literally weeks, even months without physically seeing my best girlfriends and have been just fine.


You have moved to a new town though? There's new surroundings and you don't have the "comforts" of people and certain familiarities. Completely normal to feel this way. Maybe you could set up video chat with one of your friends or send an email. Sometimes it's good to touch base and hear a friendly, familiar voice. Maybe you could bake some cookies and meet up with that older lady for a tea and a chat?


----------



## SepticChange

Yup, I'm in a new place. It's also the isolation and being away from everything that's familiar. I keep in touch via facebook and those losers don't believe in skype lol. I spoke with the lady for a few minutes when I got home, she's very nice. Told me there are lots of good people living in the area whom I'd like. I need to be more social. It doesn't help that I'm an introvert.


----------



## TwoDogs

I'm in a bit of a different position (well, I don't have a husband for one!) but I wouldn't say my SO is my "best" friend.

Quite simply, I've only known him for a little more than 3 years but I have close friendships that exceed 25 years in duration. Many of those are work friendships where we naturally share a lot of the day-to-day ins and outs that he has no knowledge of. There's just way more history with my longterm friends -- and that factor alone makes the calibre of the relationships so much different. I just don't have the same intimacy? depth? (don't think either of those are the right words) with someone I've known for 17 - 22 years less.


----------



## YinPrincess

I can honestly say my husband was and is my best friend... even when we really were just best friends. (Years before the relationship).


----------



## MrK

I'll answer for my wife:

No. Not even close.


----------



## Currant

I consider him one of my best friends. I wouldn't want him to exclusively my best friend because I don't want to be that person who ditches all their friends for their man, and then if the relationship falls apart all the friends are gone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SepticChange

Currant said:


> I consider him one of my best friends. I wouldn't want him to exclusively my best friend because I don't want to be that person who ditches all their friends for their man, and then if the relationship falls apart all the friends are gone
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what I don't want to happen. My friends were afraid that I would forget about them once I married. I don't want him to be the ONLY person there for me in my life.


----------



## remmons

I use to be, until I caught her with another....


----------



## Lavender

Yes & no both! He is when there are serious issues you dont trust discussing with everyone, I know all I tell him is safe, and that he will give sincere advice and opinions to our convos. Same time there are many friends in my life who provide female insight & girl time bonding etc that a husband just cant give.


----------



## Created2Write

My husband is the best friend I have ever had. Everyone else who's ever been close to me has betrayed me in some way or other. My husband is the only person, ever, to not betray me. So, yes. My husband is now, and always will be, my absolute best friend in the world.


----------



## janesmith

yes, although i didnt always realize it


----------



## Stonewall

We are the best of friends. No one is on the same frequency that we are. after 34 years that is an accomplishment that I am very proud of. I don't desire to "hang out with the boys" would rather be with her. However I do understand when she needs "me" time so I don't hold her back. More than anything else in life I want her happy and fulfilled in every way. She deserves it!


----------



## better than before

Always thought he was, but now I know he is! It is crazy, but after his EA we are so much closer. He used to treat me more like a child; now we are equals. I truly believe we can talk about anything now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

Mine is. He's always the first one I think of when I have something I want to tell someone. Always.


----------



## ladybird

My husband used to be. Now he is just a stranger living in the same house.


----------



## wemogirl

ladybird said:


> My husband used to be. Now he is just a stranger living in the same house.


We aren't there yet but we're on that road. We pretty much just share kids. I don't share anything with him anymore that doesn't involve kids' schedules/school information/family obligations.


----------



## remmons

ladybird said:


> My husband used to be. Now he is just a stranger living in the same house.





wemogirl said:


> We aren't there yet but we're on that road. We pretty much just share kids. I don't share anything with him anymore that doesn't involve kids' schedules/school information/family obligations.


If I had fore-sight like I do hind-sight, I would have done things differently to where my marriage would have survived. Much like wemogirl had stated, my W and I were on this same road. I failed to recognize that my W needed more attention than I was giving her. I woke up to this reality just a little too late. I pray that your H "wakes up" before it is too late.


----------



## MrsAnonymity

ladybird said:


> My husband used to be. Now he is just a stranger living in the same house.


I feel almost the same way. I love my husband very much, but I don't think he loves me anymore and I'm just about at the end of my rope


----------



## martydotcom

I'll answer for my wife who is not capable of doing so any longer. Married when we were 19 and 17, that was 51 years ago. She now has Alzheimer's and me being her primary caregiver can assure you all that this task is the ultimate test of friendship. 
We have a great marriage. We explored every fantasy mentioned in these forums and then some. Many exciting moments/evenings, none were ever a threat to our relationship. Many strengthened it. 
We both lost our parents shortly after we married and due to those events we adapted a philosophy that life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away. 
If your mate be it husband or wife wants to try something go for it, it's not going to be the end of the world if you truly love one another and if you don't trust and love your mate and want to indulge whatever makes him/her happy, what are you doing wasting time in this relationship?
This is your life and its ending one moment at a time


----------



## Onyxena

My husband is my best friend. We are very close. We talk all the time call each other, and try to help each other, be supportive. We do have a significant age difference, but when we met and started just being social as friends, we found we had so much in common. We had a great connection. There have been challenges, he has been having some rather serious health issues, not age related-could happen to anyone!-that are difficult to face. These have lead to a sexual life that I am not fully satisfied with. But we continue to keep our friendship there. So we normally can deal with this. I cannot imagine living with someone who is not my friend!


----------



## 2nd wife

My husband is my best friend. We talk and laugh all the time. We tell each other everything first. We call or email each other throughout our work day. 

In my first marriage, we were not best friends. We were hardly friends at all. We loved each other, but we didn't even know each other - and that was after nearly two decades of marriage. I swore I would never live like that again. 

I don't!


----------



## ivyrbotson

Yes, my husband is my friend.


----------



## bubbly girl

Hope1964 said:


> Mine is. He's always the first one I think of when I have something I want to tell someone. Always.


Same here.


----------



## Thewife

Yes, my husband is my best friend........We like to spend all our spare time together and I tell him almost everything.


----------



## omega

My husband is my best friend. I think I am one of his best friends. He has several male friends that he's very close to, whom he's known far longer than he's known me. But if I were to ask him, he would say "you're my best friend." I just think I know better. And no, this does not bother me at all.

I have drifted apart from some of my closest friends - who, before I met my husband, were my "best" friends - since moving to my husband's country.


----------



## quinn

Just because my husband is the closest person to me, I don't consider him my best friend. That title would go to someone I crave to be around. Someone I am completely myself around and have all the fun in the world with. That does not describe how I feel about my husband. He is a caring, good man, but my best friend? No. 
This makes me worried since we've only been married not even 3 months and I don't have a deep desire to be with him. Sometimes I feel like I spend time with him because he's my only option. I think back on other guys I knew in high school or college and I can say that I loved spending time with them and I wanted to spend time with them because we were such great friends.


----------



## Mommy_eubanks

my hubby is mine yes... but i have a couple of best friends... i dont have a whole lot of friends... well i do but when i got married and matured i kind of let some of them drift off.... but i still keep in touch with the friends i dont wanna live without... my best friends.... but yes... my husband deffinately takes the cake.... but we were also very close best friends before we got together.... so it helps that he was my best friend first... but i think it is important for your husband to be your friend.... i think its very important... but thats just me....


----------



## Stuckinarut

Definitely not!

Sad really. 

I always expected my hubby to be my best friend.

Summats wrong somewhere


----------



## daisygirl 41

I have 5 very good friends that i can talk openly with and are close to, but my husband is definately my best friend, even though we are recovering from an EA he had in April. We lost each other for a while and we are still on shaky ground, but i still consider him as my best friend. I would be truly lost without him.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

martydotcom said:


> I'll answer for my wife who is not capable of doing so any longer. Married when we were 19 and 17, that was 51 years ago. She now has Alzheimer's and me being her primary caregiver can assure you all that this task is the ultimate test of friendship.
> We have a great marriage. We explored every fantasy mentioned in these forums and then some. Many exciting moments/evenings, none were ever a threat to our relationship. Many strengthened it.
> We both lost our parents shortly after we married and due to those events we adapted a philosophy that life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.
> If your mate be it husband or wife wants to try something go for it, it's not going to be the end of the world if you truly love one another and if you don't trust and love your mate and want to indulge whatever makes him/her happy, what are you doing wasting time in this relationship?
> This is your life and its ending one moment at a time


Love this....."we adapted a philosophy that life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away". 

Enjoyed reading your post, Love the attitute, I agree wholeheartily. What you are facing with your wife right now has to be the hardest thing imaginable but those treausred memories carry you through these tough times, I am so sure. 

Your post makes me think of this quote I have in one of my books ...

" We have this moment to hold in our hand...and to touch as it slips through our fingers like sand...Yesterday is gone and tomorrow my never come...but we have this moment today. "


----------



## jhult

Wy wife recently gave me the ILYBNILYW speech after 11 years together. We are still living together and taking things one day at a time. We have done two sessions of MC, but I don't think it helped, so I started going to solo counseling with another therapist and have now asked her to join me. She may, or she may not. But, she still says that I am her best friend. She told her mom this as well. She said that she doesn't want another guy either. So, I will continue to be there for her and the kids and hopefully she will regain those feelings. I think she has some depression issues that need addressed first. But I will be that best friend as long as she is still my wife.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Absolutely! My husband is better then any "girl" best friend I've ever had! I trust him with my life. I'm a very lucky woman, he is very easy to talk to and confide in. I can't imagine life without him. He makes my day brighter everyday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy

Problem is when you happen to lose your spouse, you lose your best friend too...

Food for thought.


----------



## RClawson

This question really made for some deep introspection. Here is what I came up with.

My wife would tell anyone and does tell everyone that I am her best friend. Unfortunately her actions speak louder than her words. I am not the one she goes on long walks with. I have had the good fortune to hear from her friends of the depth regarding their conversations and I wonder why we cannot have conversations like that.

I have a very good male friend (been friends since we were in our teens) and we talk or have dinner on a quarterly basis. It is or chance to discuss and ponder what is happening in our lives. I think we are both sorta of surprised where we are at in our respective relationships. We both would like a bit more but our wives seem to be focused on their own personal and professional growth.

I love my wife and find her fascinating still. She vents to me about her work because I do have great professional judgement from years in the corporate grind. I am thrilled that she finds my counsel useful but I do with there was more.


----------



## MNM

I've only known my husband for about 4 years. We were very good friends before we got married almost 2 years ago (First marriage for both of us). Have you ever met someone that you thought was just the mirror of you? They absolutely understood you and you them? My husband is the male version of me in a lot of ways I guess. 

It is actually kind of strange. All of our friends notice that we can complete each others thoughts...or how we say similar things when apart. It was like we were twins separated at birth. HAHA! So in a lot of ways, he is way more than a best friend to me. He is more like my right arm! hehe People have told me, "Oh, you are just still in the honeymoon phase." It really ticks me off. I was in a common-law relationship for 8 years prior to this. That person was no where near close to being a best friend. I know the difference.


----------



## bellamaxjoy

he is my best friend and if asked I would spend my time with him over anyone else. He makes me feel safe, and I know that I can tell him anything. I see this as an incredible blessing, because early in our marriage, I was giving my best friend the things I should have been sharing with my husband. I now know, that your husband should be your very best friend. I am BLESSED!


----------



## desert-rose

He was, until I found out about his cheating. I preferred his company over all others, told him everything.


----------

